# 1982 200sx S110



## djjericho (May 9, 2014)

Completely new to this forum. I was just given a 1982 200sx coupe by my uncle. It only has 100000 miles and is in pretty good shape. (some small rust spots). I was wondering if anyone here knows where to find lowering springs for this model, or if any other lowering springs fit. Thanks for helping out the new guy.


----------



## 89sentra1 (Nov 7, 2005)

djjericho said:


> Completely new to this forum. I was just given a 1982 200sx coupe by my uncle. It only has 100000 miles and is in pretty good shape. (some small rust spots). I was wondering if anyone here knows where to find lowering springs for this model, or if any other lowering springs fit. Thanks for helping out the new guy.


HEY DJ,

Ive got a 1982 Datsun 200SX also. Owned mine for years.

Did you find a place to buy springs etc for our cars?
I'd like to buy some performance parts for it also, but dont know where to find any....

Anyone got any suggestions out there?

If you find out anything, please let me know.....

Post a pic of yours.
Ive actually have two(2).
Ones in bad shape but runs great....blue 5 speed.
The other is great shape but blown head gasket I think...white automatic.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## 89sentra1 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Parts for 1982 Datsun 200SX PLEASE!*

Can anyone suggest a place that actually sells and has parts for My car?:nerd:

I want to upgrade the suspension, so good after market would be fine.
Would like a strut tower brace as well.

Thanks for all and any inputs!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Popularity of the S12 started to fall as soon as the S13 240SX came out. I was working for Nissan at the time and remember the buzz when it came out in 1989; the KA24E powered 240SX was almost as fast as the 1988 200SX SE-V6 and handled better. You're going to have a hard time finding aftermarket upgrades. Megan Racing does have a nice coil-over damper kit available. Some people use S13 control arms and S14 brake components on the S12. Body kits are limited and many that did exist are no longer available, although the turbo and SE 200SX's had factory installed kits, which may be an option, if you want to go that route. There is a very good S12 forum which I recommend you check out and would probably be better suited to answer your questions as far as performance upgrades. Try this links:

Club-s12 forum:

Club-S12 - 10th Aniversary - Club-S12.org - Index

Megan Racing:

1984-1988 Nissan 200SX Coilovers : Megan Racing Performance


----------



## 89sentra1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you!...smj999smj

I will check into your links and anything anyone else has to offer pertaining to suspension or parts for my '82 200SX. 

Im having a hell of a time finding the rubber for the rear side window that seals to the front side window as well. 

Any other suggestions at all would be greatly appreciated!!!
Thank you!

1982 Datsun 200SX (S12) Silvia


----------

